# gata/gato



## HollyH

Amigos,

he tenido esta duda por un rato bien largo... quizá es boba, pero si nunca pregunto, nunca sabré.

I have a girl cat.  Her name is Wilma.

Si alguien me pregunta, "¿Tienes mascota?", es mejor que respondo "Sí, tengo un gato que se llama Wilma," o puesto que Wilma es una chica, digo "Sí, tengo una gata que se llama Wilma."  Nunca he escuchado la palabra gata, pero supongo que exista.

¿Qué me dicen?

-holly


----------



## cochagua

"Tengo una gata que se llama Wilma" es correctísimo


----------



## Eugin

Totalmente, HollyH, puedes usar gato/gata sin ningún problema!! 

Esa es una de las ventajas y riquezas del idioma español, que podemos descifrar el género de un sustantivo de acuerdo a su terminación!!! 

Saludos!


----------



## fezzik

Sí, la gata es la hembra(it means "female") del gato.
Muchos nombres de animales hembra son como el del macho, pero con "a" al final. Perro, perra; León, leona; Mono, mona. Pero es muy frecuente que haya un solo nombre para designar tanto al macho como a la hembra. Es lo que se conoce como nombre epiceno: ágila, hiena, cocodrilo, rata, gorila...
Ten ojo con las variantes: Caballo|yegua, toro|vaca, gallo|gallina.


----------



## HollyH

Thanks Eugin y Cochagua!!  Me siento mucha mejor ya que sé como describir mi mascota -- si alguien me pregunta hoy, puedo decirles con certeza que tengo una gata.


----------



## HollyH

fezzik said:
			
		

> Sí, la gata es la hembra(it means "female") del gato.
> Muchos nombres de animales hembra son como el del macho, pero con "a" al final. Perro, perra; León, leona; Mono, mona. Pero es muy frecuente que haya un solo nombre para designar tanto al macho como a la hembra. Es lo que se conoce como nombre epiceno: ágila, hiena, cocodrilo, rata, gorila...
> Ten ojo con las variantes: Caballo|yegua, toro|vaca, gallo|gallina.


Gracias, fezzik!  Una preguntita....  ¿se dice mucho perra cuando se habla del animal?  He escuchado la palabra como una grosería, igual como el ingles.  Cuando hablamos de una perra, aunque exista la palabra "bitch" siempre usamos "dog", y solo usamos "bitch" por una palabrota - ¿no es así en español?

-holly


----------



## fezzik

No. No hay mayor problema en decir "esta es mi perra Lola", por ejemplo. Es cierto que esta palabra se puede usar como insulto, pero las hay más fuertes en este sentido, como "zorra" -que es una traducción muy cinematográfica de "bitch"- entre otras palabras más fuertes.

Un saludo


----------



## rubenaf

En españa se usa "perra" perfectamente para hablar de la hembra, en frases como "tengo una perra que se llama..." o "¿qué tal está tu perra?"... pero lógicamente se usa cuando se refiere uno a la hembra del perro. En cuanto a palabrota, en españa yo creo que no se usa (al menos en un lenguaje coloquial normal. En variantes de la calle puede usarse en ocasiones).

Hay frases coloquiales como "menuda perra/perreta que tiene", que es "estar enfadado y muy activo", sobre todo con niños o bebés: "menuda perreta que ha cogido tu hijo" querría decir que el niño se ha puesto a llorar y patalear, y puede añadir un matiz de "molestia", de que molesta a la gente de alrededor.


----------



## JESUS MARIA

_Hello HollyH:_

_Be careful ¡._
_¿Qué te parece *jirafa? (giraffe).*_

Saludos.


----------



## HollyH

JESUS MARIA said:
			
		

> _Hello HollyH:_
> 
> _Be careful ¡._
> _¿Qué te parece *jirafa? (giraffe).*_
> 
> Saludos.


Jesus Maria,

no sabía que jirafa tenía un doble sentido - que mas quiere decir que el animal?

-holly


----------



## HollyH

rubenaf said:
			
		

> Hay frases coloquiales como "menuda perra/perreta que tiene", que es "estar enfadado y muy activo", sobre todo con niños o bebés: "menuda perreta que ha cogido tu hijo" querría decir que el niño se ha puesto a llorar y patalear, y puede añadir un matiz de "molestia", de que molesta a la gente de alrededor.


Ruben,

gracias!  me gusta la frase.

-holly


----------



## RainWoman

Yo también tengo una pregunta relacionada con gatos.
Si un gato macho tiene una palabra específica en inglés, "tomcat", ¿tienen las gatas una palabra específica también?


----------



## JESUS MARIA

Te quería decir que la regla o-a es amplísima, y se usa para *casi todos los casos,* pero no todos.

Te han puesto algunos ejemplos, y yo te he puesto otro ejemplo.

JIRAFA MALE---- JIRAFA
JIRAFA FEMALE-- JIRAFA.

iN THIS CASE, WE DON´T DISTINGUISH .

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## HollyH

JESUS MARIA said:
			
		

> Te quería decir que la regla o-a es amplísima, y se usa para *casi todos los casos,* pero no todos.
> 
> Te han puesto algunos ejemplos, y yo te he puesto otro ejemplo.
> 
> JIRAFA MALE---- JIRAFA
> JIRAFA FEMALE-- JIRAFA.
> 
> iN THIS CASE, WE DON´T DISTINGUISH .
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Claro!  I misunderstood.  Thank you, Jesus Maria.


----------



## HollyH

RainWoman said:
			
		

> Yo también tengo una pregunta relacionada con gatos.
> Si un gato macho tiene una palabra específica en inglés, "tomcat", ¿tienen las gatas una palabra específica también?


RainWoman,

No creo que tenemos una palabra específica para las gatas.  Y la verdad es que, por lo menos aquí, no se usa la palabra "tomcat".  Yo digo "cat" por cualquier tipo de gato/a.  Quizá los aficionados de gatos dicen "tomcat" y es posible que tengan una palabra por las gatas también...

saludos!

-holly


----------



## fezzik

Al hilo de lo que dice rubenaf, se dice mucho lo de "vaya perra que a cogido con el juego ese", es decir, vaya afición, vaya manía, vaya empecinamiento, etc.

  Las perras también es una forma genérica de llamar al dinero. "Y todo lo ha hecho por cuatro perras", por ejemplo. Antiguamente (años treinta, cuarenta, cincuenta...) las monedas de cinco céntimos de peseta eran llamadas "perra chica", y las de diez, "perra gorda".


----------



## RainWoman

Hoy estoy perro = Hoy no tengo ganas de hacer nada.
Llevo un día de perros = Llevo un mal día.


----------



## exe

HollyH said:
			
		

> RainWoman,
> 
> No creo que tenemos una palabra específica para las gatas.  Y la verdad es que, por lo menos aquí, no se usa la palabra "tomcat".  Yo digo "cat" por cualquier tipo de gato/a.  Quizá los aficionados de gatos dicen "tomcat" y es posible que tengan una palabra por las gatas también...
> 
> saludos!
> 
> -holly


¿y qué significa pussycat?

saludos


----------



## HollyH

Pussycat simplemente quiere decir cat.  Es una palabra casi como un diminutivo, o un apodo.  No refiere especificamente a un género u otro.

-holly


----------



## HollyH

fezzik said:
			
		

> Al hilo de lo que dice rubenaf, se dice mucho lo de "vaya perra que a cogido con el juego ese", es decir, vaya afición, vaya manía, vaya empecinamiento, etc.



¡Ay!  No entiendo ni una de estas expresiónes, Fezzik.  Vaya quiere decir algo como "go away"?  (sé que es una conjugación de ir, pero no entiendo el uso.)


----------



## fezzik

Perdona la tardanza. "vaya perra que ha cogido con..." 

Aquí "vaya" es una interjección (_interjection_). Según el DRAE (diccionario de la Real Academia Española), vaya 2|2. _interj. con la cual se comenta algo que satisface o que, por el contrario, decepciona o disgusta_. 
—Pablo ha aprobado todas las asignaturas. —¡VAYA!;
—No podemos ir al teatro: se ha suspendido la sesión. —¡VAYA!
|3. _[interj.]Seguida de la preposición con y de un sintagma nominal (¡VAYA CON el niño!; ¡VAYA CON la musiquita!), marca la actitud, favorable o desfavorable del hablante, matizada muchas veces de ironía, ante la persona o cosa designada por dicho sintagma._


En inglés, equivale a "what luck!" o "what a day!"

saludos


----------



## Eugens

fezzik said:
			
		

> "Vaya perra que ha cogido con..."


¿No es así?
Saludos, gente.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

Es un poco tarde mi respuesta, ¿verdad? En Español la denominación de "perra" como insulto a las mujeres ès tomado de la hembra del perro, que, cuando está en celo, no tiene problema en aparearse con toda la manada de perros. Es decir, no tiene escrúpulos para entregarse al sexo contrario.

SANDRO AMANCIO


----------



## pacopi

HollyH said:


> ¡Ay! No entiendo ni una de estas expresiónes, Fezzik. Vaya quiere decir algo como "go away"? (sé que es una conjugación de ir, pero no entiendo el uso.)


 
Vaya = Qué ( 'What a ...! ' )

(Pero debería ser : 'ha cogido' )


----------



## heidita

Veo que nadie ha dicho aún que los nacidos de Madrid son 

*¡gatos!*

*gato1. 10.* m. coloq. Hombre nacido en Madrid.


----------



## Eugin

heidita said:


> Veo que nadie ha dicho aún que los nacidos de Madrid son
> 
> *¡gatos!*
> 
> *gato1. 10.* m. coloq. Hombre nacido en Madrid.


 
¡Hola heidita!!

Por favor, ¿podrías explicarme cómo es la relación de los madrileños con los gatos? Realmente me interesa.... ¡no vaya a ser cosa que después de todos estos años, me vengo a enterar de que en realidad soy española, en vez de argentina.... jejejejejeje!!!


----------



## Sandro Amancio

No comprendo el siguiente mensaje transmitifdo por el sistema y originario de HollyH (¿A qué o aquién se refiere?):

_"Quote (Originally by HollyH)---
¡Ay! No entiendo ni una de estas expresiónes, Fezzik. Vaya quiere decir 
algo como "go away"? (sé que es una conjugación de ir, pero no entiendo el uso.) Vaya = Qué (Pero debería ser : 'ha cogido' "._

Con el mayor gusto, espero poder responderlo.

*SANDRO AMANCIO*


----------

